# Going vegan?



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I was thinking of trying to go vegan for a few months. I've already given up red meat which definately has been a good thing for me but would like to go the whole hog and give up chicken and fish as well. I am a bit scared to do this as a few years ago i foolishly went without much meat at all for a while and i really paid for it. The experience really showed me the importance of not going malnourished no matter what kind of diet you are on. Unfortunately I find it hard to digest nuts so I couldn't eat too much of them as an alternative protein source, I've never tried tofu and quaron. Just wondering are they easy to digest and can be considered safe foods in terms of our condition?

If anybody has any insight in this that would be great


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to be a vegan until I went on a blood thinner,i used to eat tofu everyday for protein...huumus is good too.

try to eat veggie burgers,some have soy others are made of beans(I haven't tried those yet).quinoa irritated my bowel,but this may work for you.

I purposely wouldn't eat a lot of beans for fear of gas,but didn't have a problem with nuts...try luna barsthey are supposed tobe for women and have nutrients for us

keep us posted


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks a million Thicktighs, that's a lot of suggestions there to follow up. Didn't even think of hummus, seeing what you wrote it shows there is a pretty wide rrange of protein rich foods to choose from so I probable will give it a go for a while at least. Will defo let you know how I get on...cheers!!!!


----------



## cation (Jul 18, 2012)

Just to add to what thickthighs1 said, I sometimes use protein powders to supplement my (vegan) diet. Hemp and brown rice-based protein powders do not aggravate my problem, and the ones I buy are basically straight protein (no added sugars). I've never had issues with tofu, but quinoa is iffy. I've been told that washing the quinoa really well before cooking helps prevent GI problems.

You probably know this, but as far as malnourishment vegans are supposedly at an increased risk for Vitamin B-12 deficiency, so make sure you're getting enough of that. Many packaged foods are enriched with it anyway.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I've tried every diet available, including 80/10/10rv - which is a fruit and veg diet only. Regular vegan, IE: lots of nuts, beans, & lentils really bothered my stomach.

80/10/10rv removed absolutely all smells. Even my BMs had 0 smell. But it increased my fatigue and my teeth started to grind down and chip.

Ketosis was good for my stomach but it increased my fatigue.

Currently I eat a strict version of the paleo diet. This diet seems to be the best for me. I eat only plain meat, raw beef suet, watery fruits (no bananas), & green vegetables. I don't mix foods in the same meal, IE: I only eat meat 1 meal, only fruit and fat in other meals, and 1 meal of green vegetables at the end of the day. I usually eat 5 meals per day - 2 meat, 2 fruit & fat, 1 veg.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Maximillian,

Man was that your first time detoxing, or had you been detoxing prior to the 80/10/10... I would think there's a real chance the tiredness and fatigue could have been a detox. My detox went on and one for a good 12 months or longer. Including tiredness, aching muscles, headaches etc..

I'm following the 80/10/10 for the first time and feeling really good. My teeth are a little sensitive too though. I'm a little weary about that..


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

maximillian,

wht is raw beef suet???


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> maximillian,
> 
> wht is raw beef suet???


https://www.google.com/search?q=beef+suet



hadenuff29 said:


> Hey Maximillian,
> 
> Man was that your first time detoxing, or had you been detoxing prior to the 80/10/10... I would think there's a real chance the tiredness and fatigue could have been a detox. My detox went on and one for a good 12 months or longer. Including tiredness, aching muscles, headaches etc..
> 
> I'm following the 80/10/10 for the first time and feeling really good. My teeth are a little sensitive too though. I'm a little weary about that..


I tried lots of stuff prior to that which could be labled as detox. I suffer from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, so lots of stuff effects my fatigue.

If you want to protect your teeth on 80/10/10 I would recommend that after every fruit meal at least chew on something neutralizing like green, leafy vegetables or raw beef suet - even if you spit it out and don't eat it. Just to prevent your teeth and mouth from being in a constant acidic environment.

How's the 80/10/10 working for your IBS?


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome man cheers for the tips on the teeth. I don't consider myself to really have IBS anymore really, it's just the odd LG if eat shit and sometimes some slight afternoon fatigue. But not like the early days when i was chronically tired all the time.. One guy I have really been getting into lately has been ND Robert Morse. You might be interested to watch some of his videos, he says Chronic Fatigue is an Acidity problem caused from a backed up lymph system, poorly filtering kidneys and weak adrenals.. 



 .His stuff makes a lot of stuff to me. Let me know what you think..


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

What is 80/10/10?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=80%2F10%2F10


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

hadenuff29 said:


> Awesome man cheers for the tips on the teeth. I don't consider myself to really have IBS anymore really, it's just the odd LG if eat ###### and sometimes some slight afternoon fatigue. But not like the early days when i was chronically tired all the time.. One guy I have really been getting into lately has been ND Robert Morse. You might be interested to watch some of his videos, he says Chronic Fatigue is an Acidity problem caused from a backed up lymph system, poorly filtering kidneys and weak adrenals..
> 
> 
> 
> .His stuff makes a lot of stuff to me. Let me know what you think..


Well I do eat a lot of fruit and tried the fruit and veg only diet. He seems to be saying that eating lots of fruit will cure every disease? That's silly.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Man you are congested and full of mucus and candida etc. That needs to get out before your body can start functioning properly and recover. Fruits is one of things which will aid you to clean your body of all this mucus and rotting fermenting food etc. All i can tell you is what I have figured out from my own experiences and experiments and I'm telling you I'm certain you will have many kg's of old food and mucus backed up in your system. It won't clear out in weeks, it will take months. It also won't clear our too if you keep eating mucus causing foods like eggs, grains, starches etc. Colonics will speed up the process to clean it all out. Perhaps you even have mucus and candida up in your lymph glands etc like i did too..


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

hadenuff29 said:


> Man you are congested and full of mucus and candida etc. That needs to get out before your body can start functioning properly and recover. Fruits is one of things which will aid you to clean your body of all this mucus and rotting fermenting food etc. All i can tell you is what I have figured out from my own experiences and experiments and I'm telling you I'm certain you will have many kg's of old food and mucus backed up in your system. It won't clear out in weeks, it will take months. It also won't clear our too if you keep eating mucus causing foods like eggs, grains, starches etc. Colonics will speed up the process to clean it all out. Perhaps you even have mucus and candida up in your lymph glands etc like i did too..


whoa hadenuff i was just watching that guy on youtube a few days ago and just finished reading "the mucusless diet" today...


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

What did you think of it mate.. It's doing me good at the moment. My years of pain in the glands of my groins (particularly left groin) seem to be have disappeared. This means the fruits are helping my elimination and breaking down the mucus and taking the burden off the lymphatic (sewer) system.

Bowel movements seems to be getting bigger and bulkier too. Good news. Keep me posted, but remember the first few weeks you're going to be stirring up a lot of toxic old shit stuck in you with all the fruits. You should push it all out along with the thick mucus and candida and you'll turn for the better...


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

How long have you been following it?

I'm giving the philosophy a try. I'm also doing that chia seed thing you mentioned in another thread right now as well.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm about 4-6 weeks roughly i think mate.. You need to give it time maybe to see the results especially if been sick for a few years. Do some experiments and be really honest with yourself how you feel in the morning. If you have fermentation after a meal it should be pretty noticeable the next day. Body heat, mucus in throat, slightly off feeling, sick feeling in tummy, maybe even a hungover feeling if really toxic and food fermenting. It's gonna take time so stay strong that's the best advice i can give you. Fruits and vegies will heal your body.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

hey hadenuff..

can u plz tell wht kind of fruits and veggies u suggest..and some other food tips,,thanx dear..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

fruits and veg are what trigger my stink. if all i eat is pizza and pasties then its no problem. i tried eating a mackeral, avocado, green pepper and carrot (all raw except the fish) wrap at work at lunchtimes. after a week, the weekend was almost like my first week of fbo. i think its just the stomach has a harder time digesting it and it ends up int he colon undigested and just feeds the bad kind of flora. really wish it were the other way around. (please dont anyone say thats die off, youll make me cry)


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

westr have you tried different kinds of fruits? For example, for me, non-watery fruits & veg like bananas, sweet potato & other root vegetables will increase my IBS, but watery fruits like grapes, cherries, watermelon, pineapple, papaya, tomato, mango, nectarines, oranges, etc., and leafy greens like romaine lettuce, kale, celery, seaweed, turnip greens, mustard greens, collard greens, etc. all make it better.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Interesting so it seems like me you have issues with the hard to digest starches. Where as the fruits move fast and don't ferment. My bowels are moving so well with the fruits. Papaya is a favourite and I'm eating half a watermelon a day too to clean out my kidneys.. No issues , I'll keep you posted.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

MaximilianKohler said:


> westr have you tried different kinds of fruits? For example, for me, non-watery fruits & veg like bananas, sweet potato & other root vegetables will increase my IBS, but watery fruits like grapes, cherries, watermelon, pineapple, papaya, tomato, mango, nectarines, oranges, etc., and leafy greens like romaine lettuce, kale, celery, seaweed, turnip greens, mustard greens, collard greens, etc. all make it better.


no not investigated it yet. it was probably the quacamole, i nevr eat it normally. lettuce may cause a problem for me, once i ate just a normal chicken burger with lettuce on at about 3pm, went out got pissed, got home about 12am, woke up and i had thown up (tmi, sorry), not a lot at all but there was an undigested piece of lettuce. that will have been in my stomach for 9 hours without digesting, thats not normal.


----------

